# Power Shift 824 Reverse Question



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

My Powershift has this little [occasional] quirk when using reverse. I almost always use R1 to back it up, but once in a while if the driveway is not icy, I'll use R2 even though it's a little fast for my liking. The question: There seems to be a spot I'll hit once in a while if I'm not holding the shift lever to the extreme position in the slot: (right for R1 and left for R2): I'll seem to get the equivalent of an "R3" speed. It's fast! (Too fast to keep engaged.) I'll reselect R1 or R2 and all is well again until the next random time this happens.

Is this an adjustment issue or a symptom of normal wear? I have the manuals, and neither the transmission adjustment or troublehsooting section mention this. Hoping it's an adjustment I can make.

Unit: 1997 Toro Power Shift 824. Never abused and always TLC'd for 17 years.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to have to adjust the reverse cable under the dash using 2 half inch wrench's. on those jam nuts.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

let me know the score on that 1.


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you are going to have to adjust the reverse cable under the dash using 2 half inch wrench's. on those jam nuts.


Much appreciated!! Glad to hear it's not "old age" that's causing the problem.
I'll check that cable and and try to adjust it for correct operation and report back on the results.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

PS93 is the expert and it might just need an adjustment.
BUT . . . since it sometimes does it and sometimes doesn't maybe it's something else. There is also the chance that the friction wheel isn't sliding on it's shaft smoothly and it's getting jerked past that R2 location and sticking there. You'd notice it's a bit stiff shifting gears.

You might want to set it up on it's auger and pull the transmission cover and check if the shaft the friction wheel slides on is in fact slippery and not gummed up or rusty. Over the years the lube can get hard and sticky or if totally neglected can rust.

I use a light film of synthetic wheel bearing grease (Mobil1) but some prefer to use oil.

Here is "Show and Tell" :


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> PS93 is the expert and it might just need an adjustment.
> BUT . . . since it sometimes does it and sometimes doesn't maybe it's something else. There is also the chance that the friction wheel isn't sliding on it's shaft smoothly and it's getting jerked past that R2 location and sticking there. You'd notice it's a bit stiff shifting gears.
> 
> You might want to set it up on it's auger and pull the transmission cover and check if the shaft the friction wheel slides on is in fact slippery and not gummed up or rusty. Over the years the lube can get hard and sticky or if totally neglected can rust.
> ...


they have a geared transmission in them. no friction wheel. there is a pulley in the front of the trans. but no wheel.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

One more possibility is that the rod from the gear selector (under the dash) down to the trans has been reinstalled backwards or on the wrong side of the linkage (would be an easy mistake) and it's throwing it off just enough ? 

What do you think PS93 ? 

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> One more possibility is that the rod from the gear selector (under the dash) down to the trans has been reinstalled backwards or on the wrong side of the linkage (would be an easy mistake) and it's throwing it off just enough ?
> 
> What do you think PS93 ?
> 
> .


 THAT can be checked to. but more than likely that cable has to be adjusted if replaced. on a 17 year old machine. those cables will wear out. a lot of people don't think they do or will. the reverse is done with the cable. not the rod. the shifter rod goes like this N,1,2,3,4 in a straight line. just like the POWERSHIFT feature the bell crank makes the reverse magic happen. you all getting me on this 1.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THAT can be checked to. but more than likely that cable has to be adjusted if replaced. on a 17 year old machine. those cables will wear out. a lot of people don't think they do or will. the reverse is done with the cable. not the rod. the shifter rod goes like this N,1,2,3,4 in a straight line. just like the POWERSHIFT feature the bell crank makes the reverse magic happen. you all getting me on this 1.


Yes indeedie. And thank you.
I was pointing that out cause' mine was on backwards hehe. Things still functioned but the gear positions were not perfect. 

I'll be using the PS again sunday  as we are due for another foot with lots of wind so some drifting. Fluff/blow factor will be high and I'll get the ski-mask out for this one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Yes indeedie. And thank you.
> I was pointing that out cause' mine was on backwards hehe. Things still functioned but the gear positions were not perfect.
> 
> I'll be using the PS again sunday  as we are due for another foot with lots of wind so some drifting. Fluff/blow factor will be high and I'll get the ski-mask out for this one.


BETTER there than here in the paradise city. I got enough of it in my garage there BROTHER PF13


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> One more possibility is that the rod from the gear selector (under the dash) down to the trans has been reinstalled backwards or on the wrong side of the linkage (would be an easy mistake) and it's throwing it off just enough ?
> 
> What do you think PS93 ?
> 
> .


Is this obvious if I just eyeball it? i.e.: will I see it if I take a look at it tonight without pulling my manuals? I won't be messing with it tonight if it's backwards with the next blizzard coming (already have 3" here this afternoon) but it would be nice to know and I'll correct it if necessary when the season is over. I've never messed with it so it was wrong out of the box if it is backwards.

*Powershift93*: I have the main drive cable from the right handle to the pulley a few years back and adjusted it to spec, but never the reverse cable from the dash control. Per your advice, I'll be checking & adjusting that when the weather improves or at least get's out of the single numbers someday! (We dropped to -9 here last night.) It makes sense that it could use at least an adjustment after all this time in service.

Much Thanks!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

SnowdIn said:


> Is this obvious if I just eyeball it? i.e.: will I see it if I take a look at it tonight without pulling my manuals? I won't be messing with it tonight if it's backwards with the next blizzard coming (already have 3" here this afternoon) but it would be nice to know and I'll correct it if necessary when the season is over. I've never messed with it so it was wrong out of the box if it is backwards.
> 
> *Powershift93*: I have the main drive cable from the right handle to the pulley a few years back and adjusted it to spec, but never the reverse cable from the dash control. Per your advice, I'll be checking & adjusting that when the weather improves or at least get's out of the single numbers someday! (We dropped to -9 here last night.) It makes sense that it could use at least an adjustment after all this time in service.
> 
> Much Thanks!



Just look at the picture in the manual right on the PC screen, download it from Toro (free) and save it. Very convenient to page down through it in the PDF view. 

Toro | Customer Support

just put in your model # 

It's a quick fix if it's on the wrong side of the tab at top or bottom.
.


----------

